# Great Divide thru riders and racers ONLY



## VO2 Lax (Jan 2, 2011)

Bike fork question, rigid or with suspension?

Here’s the deal, I currently have a rigid 29er. I hear suspension is nice, but not needed especially since my plan is to ride it at a touring pace. For those of you that rode the route with a rigid fork, did you wish you had suspension?

If you did have suspension fork, was it air or coil? I’ve read coil is the way to go, but the options are limited in the 29er market.

Now if you rode with a rigid fork how did you feel at the end of the day?

Please DO NOT give input unless you’ve ridden the Great Divide.

Thanks!


----------



## team_wee (Mar 26, 2006)

hard tail or full rigid for great divide ride?


----------



## Harryonaspot (Oct 5, 2004)

*Go rigid*

if you mountain bike rigid, you'll be fine. The percentage of really rough stuff is very low. I went on my Fargo and never wished I had suspension. If you can ride dirt roads on your bike, you can ride the Divide. Harry


----------



## George2 (Nov 28, 2005)

I rode the GDR on a rigid 26er. No problem whatsoever, never missed suspension, liked the KISS approach.


----------



## alohalisco1 (Jul 4, 2007)

I was the 5th person to ride the Divide in 2000 and I used a Suspension fork then....I have since toured around the world and spent 6mo in the OZ outback on a fully rigid 26,if your loaded touring I would go rigid ...if your bike packing I would do the fork as it will make the lighter front end transfer less shock through your body at he end of the day....it may be dirt but it is not without bumps and corrugations and there can be a lot of both for many miles


----------



## VO2 Lax (Jan 2, 2011)

I ended up finishing the route this year on a fully rigid bike and 2.4 front and 2.2 rear tires. I only wished for suspension in New Mexico with all the washboard fire roads.


----------

